# Home again



## Mvptortoise (Jun 28, 2014)

Sooooooo. My red foot escaped from her new enclosure about 3 weeks ago. I looked for her everyday since. My blue nose pitbull is a very good finder. I'd come home from work and taker her in the yard to look for Tina. My yard is fenced in with chain link. And I know Tina can't fit throw it so she had to be in the yard.

One day while looking my dog found this

A baby Florida gopher tortoise. Looking a little more. I found 7 burrows on my fence line. I left the baby alone. I had enough run ins with law for one life time. But I figured Tina got out through one of the burrows that went under my fence. So I pretty much gave up home of finding my little Tina. 

But to my surprise I can home from work yesterday. And guess who was just stroller through my yard. Little Tina. Needless to say after 3 weeks she never found the burrows. But was hindering under my shed. I don't know how my wife and I never saw her in the yard. Let alone my 2 pitbulls not finding her. But Tina is back in her original enclosure. Untill I can make her new one escape proof


----------



## taza (Jun 28, 2014)

so happy you found her!


----------



## wellington (Jun 28, 2014)

Always glad for happy endings. Nice find on the gopher tort too.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yay!! So glad you found her!


----------



## IntenseCookie (Jul 2, 2014)

I know how that feels xP My tortoise got out of his pen a few weeks ago, and I spent over four hours outside looking for him in 100 degree weather. I gave up, assuming he got through the fence, and on my way back inside I saw him wandering around under the hay shed. I had never been so infuriated, but happy at the same time.


----------



## Mvptortoise (Jul 2, 2014)

I wish I found her after 4 hrs. It was 4 weeks. I thought she was gone.


----------



## Flipper (Jul 2, 2014)

:clapping: YAY! I'm so happy you found your baby!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 2, 2014)

She went on vacation!


----------



## Alfstar (Jul 25, 2014)

Tortoise holiday


----------



## tortdad (Jul 25, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Ida (Jul 25, 2014)

Glad she's back


----------



## yillt (Jul 31, 2014)

That's wonderful news.


----------



## TigsMom (Aug 2, 2014)

I gave up looking for one of my escapee's (desert tort) and found it about 6 or 9 months later strolling across hubby's garage. He hibernated through a winter somewhere out in that back yard area. I found another escapee (box turtle) a whole year later in my front yard while raking piles of leaves under a bush. I was shocked they were so healthy and happy. The boxie must have found plenty of crickets and other bugs to eat, he was a good weight and looked just fine. 

So glad you found yours! Best wishes on successful escape proof habitat! It took a few years, and hopefully we're done with the escaping tortoise tricks.


----------

